# Easy Way to Print Scanned Documents?



## Marrow Man

I had someone send scanned documents (there was a problem with faxing them) to me recently. He emailed them to me as separate jpeg files. The problem is that when I open them, they open with Windows Photo Gallery, and there is no option to print the documents. Is there an easy way to remedy this? Perhaps there is a program I can download?


----------



## Herald

Tim, from Windows Photo Gallery you should able to save images as a .PDF. From there you can print of the .PDF file. You can also left click on the image, copy the image, and paste to Word.


----------



## rbcbob

Tim, if you are using Windows Vista and have MS Office 2007 you may use the "snipping tool" to copy any or all of the screen and then paste it into Word 2007 for printing.


----------



## tcalbrecht

Marrow Man said:


> I had someone send scanned documents (there was a problem with faxing them) to me recently. He emailed them to me as separate jpeg files. The problem is that when I open them, they open with Windows Photo Gallery, and there is no option to print the documents. Is there an easy way to remedy this? Perhaps there is a program I can download?


 
Are you using Vista? I was under the impression that Photo Gallery had a print option. When you highlight the photo don't you get a Print option?

Print a picture


----------



## PuritanCovenanter

I have a question. When you past it to Word does it still come up on a word page as a picture though? JPEG or whatever? I imagine it does.


----------



## O'GodHowGreatThouArt

This should help




http://www.annoyances.org/exec/show/article02-500 said:


> *Method #1 (on the fly):*
> 
> 
> Right-click a file of the type you want to change, and select *Properties*.
> In the *General* tab, click the *Change* button.
> Choose a program from the list, or click *Browse* to select an .EXE file on your hard disk.
> *Method #2 (view a list of file types):*
> 
> 
> Open *Control Panel*.
> In _Control Panel Home_, click *Programs*, and then click *Make a file type always open in a specific program*. Or, in the _Classic View_, open *Default Programs* and then click *Associate a file type or protocol with a program*.
> Highlight a file type in the list and click *Change Program*.



EDIT: Mr. Snyder, it remains a JPEG file within word until you save it. At that point, the entire file compresses into a single .doc or .docx (Depending on version) file. However, when opened, you can still treat it as an image file as long as the document is not locked or set to "Read-Only".


----------



## Marrow Man

Thanks, Gentlemen, but believe it or not, none of those options work. I am running Vista, but I cannot save the jpeg as another document (under Windows Photo Gallery, which is what it automatically opens in). In fact, the only option across the top menu is "File", and the only thing available under that is "delete" and "exit." Everything else is grayed out. I cannot left click or right click at all on the document. There is not save/highlight/clip option/function available. 

If I try to left click to change the file type, there is no "change" option available. Is it possible that the scan sent to me has been locked down in some way?


----------



## tcalbrecht

Are you trying to open the attachment directly from an email? Try saving it to your Documents folder and open it from there with Photo Gallery.


----------



## O'GodHowGreatThouArt

Are you able to copy and paste?


----------



## Marrow Man

The attachment with all the jpegs was originally sent as a zip file.

No, there is no copy and paste function available. I cannot clip or highlight or copy anything on the jpeg.

Rat brains.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion

Download Paint.NET program.

Open the jpeg file from within Paint.NET and then select the Print option from the File menu.

AMR


----------



## Tim

Marrow Man said:


> Thanks, Gentlemen, but believe it or not, none of those options work. I am running Vista, but I cannot save the jpeg as another document (under Windows Photo Gallery, which is what it automatically opens in).



Right click the file to open it in a program other than Windows Photo Gallery (right click - "open with..."). You should have "Paint" on your computer, but there may be other programs that work as well.


----------



## jwithnell

... and if you save it to your hard drive, you should be able to open it with windows photo viewer and print. I print scanned jpegs frequently for school work, and have done so in XP, Vista, and now 7. Your browser or email server might be running interference with the program.


----------



## Marrow Man

> ... and if you save it to your hard drive



OK, I'm an idiot, but this was the comment that helped me find the fix. The jpegs were sent to me in a zip file, and that file was still in my Download folder. What I had not done is drag the jpegs out of that folder to my desktop so that I could open it there. That did the trick. As soon as I opened it up once it had moved to my desktop, all the normal print functions, etc., became available.


----------



## jwithnell

Cool!


----------

